# Jobs in thailand Bangkok or chiang mae.



## killerzees (May 26, 2011)

I am college educated, I am currently a full time teacher of math in the US. I am looking to move to Thailand, how hard is it for me to find a job that pays 1500 - 30000 thb? Weather it be teaching, or doing some other kind of work.


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Looking for Work*



killerzees said:


> I am college educated, I am currently a full time teacher of math in the US. I am looking to move to Thailand, how hard is it for me to find a job that pays 1500 - 30000 thb? Weather it be teaching, or doing some other kind of work.


Try researching International Schools. Your math experience and skills will be needed more in those schools. Stick to Bangkok if you want to maximise your income. If you are good, there are some wonderful schools in Bangkok which will pay well for your services. You can always teach English, but the pay will be considerably less.


----------



## The Mynah (Mar 5, 2011)

If you are already a qualified teacher you will have no problem finding a position. 30,000 thb would be low in Bangkok or Chiang Mai. ajarn.com is THE teachers site.


----------

